# EBJD - Male or Female



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a pic of my prize fish, a 1 year old EBJD. I am considering getting a std. Jack Dempsey in hopes of breeding. Can someone please identify if this is a male or female and give me some pointers on how to tell? Thanks for the help.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

I dunno, but that fish is spectacular! Definately get him/her a mate to breed with!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree about getting him/her a mate!

I don't know how to sex EBJD's but from what I have heard that most EBJD's are Male and theres very few Females. I would suggest visiting

www.allthingsdempsey.com

It was made by a member of this site. Their name is Cole.


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a nice fish. I agree, behavior is the best way to tell. The gill-plate method is not nearly as reliable with EBs as it is with JDs. Where'd you get that one? (if you put in some black gravel/sand, the blue will really stand out )


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

There are some that claim they can look at an EBJD and know it's sex, but it is not a something most of us have figured out. From what I have seen I would be leaning towards this being a male. From a breeding perspective, I would suggest aquiring a few females JD's and place them in the tank with your unknown fish. If it is a male then it would hopefully choose one of your new females for a mate. If it is a female, then no worries other than same sex agression.

Most people that raise these fish suggest a mate of slightly smaller size as the standard JD's can be more agressive and we don't want anything to harm your beautiful EBJD! 

As CiChLiD LoVeR128 suggests - check out allthingsdempsey as there are many breeders on that forum that can give you great advise.

Good luck!
Patrick


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've raised a handful of both males and females to sexual maturity... I don't know of any guaranteed ways to tell them apart... but my guess would be male...

The female Blue's I've raised have a less 'bulky' body shape and tend to have odd coloration in the 'shoulder' area... This is why I think your bulky solid colored fish is a male...


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I was reading up on this, I still have not figured out a way to tell, but it appears for saftey purposes the best guess is to find female JD's. If Iunderstand correctly it's better to have females in the tank together than multiple males.

I was really lucky in aquiring the fish. I got him/her at less than 1" long. I actually got 3 from a local guy who was breeding them in his basement. 1 of the fish died in about month, the 2nd one died a couple of weeks ago, The weird thing was the second fish never grew more than about 1.5" strange. Anyway this is the lone survivor, my favorite fish in the tank.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

I someone forced me to make a guess, I would go with male also, but it's REALLY tough to sex ebjds!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont think there is a 100% sure fire way to sex them, but judging by the shape of the fishes head and body i would guess male aswell.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

Its a male. Could be wrong, but I think its a male. Get it a female for it. Its a great looking EBJD!


----------

